# New Valve Cover



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

so cool!

i wanna get my VC painted, but i have no money


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jay you need to quit messin around and either boost that thing or put headers on it! 

looks great as usual


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

nice looking..looks similar to mine except i have a darker blue. did you get it sprayed or use some spray paint?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> nice looking..looks similar to mine except i have a darker blue. did you get it sprayed or use some spray paint?


......powercoat


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> jay you need to quit messin around and either boost that thing or put headers on it!
> 
> looks great as usual


This is the last year I'm spending time and money in cosmetics mods....next year I'm going turbo ...no more show


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I had it blue as well, a bit darker, but it was pianted not powdercoated, and the letters wern't painted (altough I wish I would have)


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Next you'll want one of these... to match the header :waving:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

This one


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

That looks sharp... the valve cover is the first thing you see when you pop the hood


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I sprayed my head shield satin black rustoleum to 1) hide the rust and 2) make the whole unit dissapear into the shadows.
Draws the eyes away towards the more interesting parts of the engine bay.
Plus I didn't even have to remove anything from the car, just cover the parts you don't want painted with some paper and move and mask as you spray.

Seth


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

that header wont stay nice and shiny forever.

Wow, not even a header under there Jay? have you done any performance mods other then that CAI? Doesn't matter, the boost will more then make up for all of that.


----------

